# Solved: Shaded Check Boxes in Word 2007



## kristtorn (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to un-shade the check boxes in Word 2007? I've done it once before but can't for the life of me remember what I did


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this solved or not, if so how?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *kristtorn*

Like this: [WEBQUOTE="http://www.vistax64.com/vista-general/125293-check-box-word-office-2007-a.html"]Note If the check box has a gray background, click *Legacy Tools* in the
Controls group, and then click *Form Field Shading* to remove the gray
shading.
[/WEBQUOTE]


----------

